

20 years ago today: The First Linux Announcement from Linus Torvalds - pwg
http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/04/the-first-linux-announcement-from-linus-torvalds/

======
yaks_hairbrush
Interesting how Linus thought so poorly about portability prospects. Turns out
in spite of a "bad" (from the perspective of porting) initial design, it was
still in far better shape than HURD or BSD.

Another story whose moral is basically "artists ship."

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Alternate moral: Gall's Law.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gall%27s_law>

